# MRG Wednesday 3-9



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2011)

Golden Lion booked for tonight...Heading up around 2...Stoked to be hitting MRG for the first time with awesome conditions...Anyone gonna be around?  

steveo


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2011)

You mean 3-9?  Fixed it.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

get some big guy.  i might hit k tomorrow but i cant do the mrg/bush trip.  sucks cause they got absolutely buried.  so freakin jealous right now.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

Have fun steve-O. Hope you can hook up with someone to show you around. Just hit up the main stuff off the single and you should be good. Don't overlook Lower Antelope either. A bit of a hike out, but an awesome trail. My suggestions would be:

"Warm up" on Cat Bowl > Lynx > Beaver
Chute >  Upper/Lower Glade
Chute > Lift Line
Fall Line > Creamery
Paradise > Canyon
Then a T2B on Upper and Lower Antelope

Then just repeat on the good stuff. Don't expect more than 10 runs there, and that's if you go bell to bell. Your ass will be kicked. :lol: I would love nothing more then to be there with you. No way I can swing it. Enjoy though!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2011)

Seriously jealous!  No way I can swing it, though I'd really like to!  You'll have a blast.


----------



## Euler (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to be there with my 10 year old son for our first visit to MRG. I'll be wearing a blue jacket skiing on atomics, and my son will be sporting a yellow jacket on white twin tip skis.  Say hi if you see us!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 8, 2011)

Greg said:


> "Warm up" on Cat Bowl > Lynx > Beaver
> Fall Line > Creamery > Ferret > Upper/Lower Glade
> Chute > Lift Line
> Paradise > Canyon
> Then a T2B on Upper and Lower Antelope


Fixed it for ya. That will be much more efficient. Slalom Hill is good for bumps, too.

Have fun, powhunter! You picked a good time for your first visit there.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2011)

bro, you alive and well???  was expecting a report by now.


----------

